# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Λέτε να γίνω παπαγαλομάνα?????

## ria

εδω και αρκετο καιρο σκεφτομαι για εναν παπαγαλο..θελω πρωτα λοιπον την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας για να καταληξω αναμεσα στα 2 ειδη που μου εχουν κλεψει την καρδια...θα αλλαξουμε συντομα σπιτι και αν καταφερουμε να κλεισουμε αυτο που ειδαμε σημερα..μιας και μονο το μπαλκονι χωραει ολοκληρο εκτροφειο ..35τ.μ :Party0035: οποτε ενας παπαγαλακος θα μας αρεσε πολυ μιας και ο χωρος ειναι αυτος που μας δεσμευει προς το παρον...τα 2 ειδη που με ελκυουν περισσοτερο ειναι τα κοκατιλακια μιας και οι περισσοτεροι φιλοι μου απο δω διαθετουν (και οχι μονο ενα)και μου κανουν εμμεσα μια πλυση εγκεφαλου :: χαχα....και οι ροζελες με τα υπεροχα χρωματα και τον πιο ανεξαρτητο χαρακτηρα....δεν ειναι ακομη σιγουρο βεβαια αν θα τα καταφερουμε να αποκτησουμε καποιο απο τα παραπανω αλλα δεν βλαπτει να μαθω καποιες επιπλεον πληροφοριες για το καθενα ξεχωριστα μιας και παει πολυ καιρος απο τοτε που ειχα παπαγαλακια... :Jumping0045:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ρία, για σκέψου και ringneck, όταν τα είδα από κοντά (ιδιαίτερα τα κιτρινα) έπαθα ΣΟΚ!

----------


## zack27

Ρια επιτελους ψηθηκες!!!!! χαχαχα
με τοσους παπαγαλαδες παρεα σιγα μη γλυτωνες!!!!!!

κοιτα για τις ροζελες δε γνωριζω να σου πω κατι ... θα σου πουν αν ξερουν τα παιδια!!
τωρα για τα κοκατιλ τι να σου πω...δε μου αρεσουν καθουλου!!! 

χαχαχα

εγω σου προτεινω εννοειται κοκατιλ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! με τα 1000!!!!

δε χρειαζεται να σου πουμε πολλα πραγματα τα εχεις δει και μονη σου!!!
ειναι απλα λατρεια!!!!

κοινωνικα πολυ πουλια , ζωηρα,δραστηρια,οχι ιδιαιτερα φωνακλαδικα !!!
θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τα πιο αγαπησιαρικα ειδη και στο δειχνουν και με το παραπανω!!!
δες και αυτα!!!
*Παπαγάλοι Cockatiels*με το καλο να αποκτησεις οτι και αν επιλεξεις και μεις εδω ειμαστε για οτι χρειαστεις!!!!

----------


## ria

γιωργο ειδα και γω ρινγκ νεκ απο κοντα και ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχοι..απλα δεν γνωριζω οσον αφορα την φασαρια και τις αναγκες που εχει το συγκεκριμενο ειδος.. για κοκατιλ και ροζελα πανω κατω ξερω τι θα αντιμετωπισω..ενα ρινγκ νεκ θα ειναι κατι εντελως καινουριο για μενα νομιζω..

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μην το σκέφτεσαι καν...ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ ΜΟΝΟ!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Να γίνεις κοκατιλομάνα με τσουλούφι θηλυκό...ό,τι μετάλλαξη σου αρέσει... είναι ήρεμα και δε θα σε ταλαιπωρήσουν, γιατί σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρεις να τα περιποιείσαι άψογα!!! 
*

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα οι κονουρες με τρελαινουν!!!  αγαπαω τον Σπυρο (μην του το πειτε)....  αλλα η τιμη τους ζεματαει!!!

Με το καλο Ρια μου~!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Όχι μόνο η τιμή αλλά και η φωνή...έχ κ γω πείρα.

----------


## Marilenaki

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αμα εχει γκρινιαριδες γειτονες η κονουρα θα ενοχλει... παρολη την ομορφια της.
με το καλο Ρια μου οτι παπαγαλακι μπει στη ζωη σου!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Μετά το θάνατο μου Μήτσο αν θες στο χαρίζω....θα σε βαλω να υπογράψεις από τώρα συμβόλαιο υιοθεσίας !!!!!!

Προτείνω τσουλούφι και μάλιστα άρρεν....θα σε τρελάνει με τα κολπάκια και φυσικά τα τραγουδάκια που θα του μάθεις σαν υπέροχη μαμά που είσαι Ρια!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

κοκατιλ για παντα, καλημερα ρια, ειναι απο τα πιο απιστευτα πουλια,  οταν φευγω απο το σπιτι του λεω (μητσο ελα φιλακι για να φυγω) και ερχεται κ μου δινει. τα θεωρω καταπληκτικα πουλια. οταν ερθεις πατρα θα σου φερω να δεις τα μικρα

----------


## ria

παιδακια σας ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας μαλλον σε κοκατιλακι θα καταληξω,και μαλλον κοριτσακι θα προτιμουσα..οσο για τον θορυβο ειναι ενα θεμα αν εχεις περιεργους γειτονες οποτε δεν το βλεπω για κονουριτσα..χαχαχα..θα παω σημερα το απογευμα να κανω και μια ερευνα αγορας οποτε αν εχετε κατι να μου προτεινεται στειλτε κανα πμ...

----------


## demis

Χαχαχα εδω μεσα με τους πορωμενους κοκατιλαδες εννοειται κοκατιλ θα σου προτεινουμε!!! με ψησανε κ μενα που ημουν πορωμενος με τα lovebirds κ τα μπατζυ.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Κοκατιλ ψηφιζω κ εγω! Δεν φωναζουν, δεν εχουν πολλες απαιτησεις (συγκριτικα με εναν μεγαλο παπαγαλο), πολυ κοινωνικα ακομα κ αγριο αν παρεις θα ηρεμησει κ φυσικα πανεμορφα!! Ροζελα εμενα προσωπικα δε μου αρεσει γιατι δεν εξημερωνεται ευκολα οπως τα κοκατιλ...ειναι οντως πιο ανεξαρτητες!

----------


## Windsa

Riaki μου μονο μη περνεις κανενα ενηλικο πουλακι. Μονο μωρακι. 
Να ειχα τωρα μικρα θα σου εδεινα...

----------


## Marilenaki

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγω με το πώλινακι!!!!! Ενα μωρο θα σε δεθει αμεσως μαζι σου απο ότι ενα αγριο ενηλικο!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ρια με το καλο...
νομιζω πως σου ταιριαζουν τα παροτλινια...

για μπαλκονι δεν θα κανουν πολυ φασαρια,ειναι μικρα και ζωιρα που πιστευω θα σου αρεσει(αν κρινω απο το παραδισοσμηνος) και φυσικα πανεμορφα!

αντε ολοι κοκατιλ,θα το κουρεψω το λοφιου του δικου μου στο τελος...εχουμε γεμισει...

----------


## ria

> Riaki μου μονο μη περνεις κανενα ενηλικο πουλακι. Μονο μωρακι. 
> Να ειχα τωρα μικρα θα σου εδεινα...


ευχαριστω πωλινακι μου..οπως και να εχει ευχομαι μωρακια συντομα




> Θα συμφωνήσω και εγω με το πώλινακι!!!!! Ενα μωρο θα σε δεθει αμεσως μαζι σου απο ότι ενα αγριο ενηλικο!!!!!


και γω μετα την χθεσινη ερευνα αγορας σε κατι τετοιο κατεληξα καλυτερα μικρουλη..παρολο που ενα που ειδα μολις εβαλα το δαχτυλο κοντα στο κλουβι πηγε να ψιλοπαιξει μαζι μου..




> ρια με το καλο...
> νομιζω πως σου ταιριαζουν τα παροτλινια...
> 
> για μπαλκονι δεν θα κανουν πολυ φασαρια,ειναι μικρα και ζωιρα που πιστευω θα σου αρεσει(αν κρινω απο το παραδισοσμηνος) και φυσικα πανεμορφα!
> 
> αντε ολοι κοκατιλ,θα το κουρεψω το λοφιου του δικου μου στο τελος...εχουμε γεμισει...


αγγελακο μου ευχαριστω !!!!τα παροτλινια ειναι υπεροχα αλλα τα ημερα ταισμενα στο χερι εχουν απλησιαστες τιμες οσον αφορα καπου που ρωτησα  ισως κανω και λαθος..δυστυχως δεν μπορω να διαθεσω και παρα πολλα..γι'αυτο και αρχικα σκεφτομουν για ενηλικο κοκατιλακι αγριο..αλλα μετα απο χθεσινες συζητησεις κατεληξα καλυτερα σε μικρο ημερο...

----------


## nuntius

*Ριάκι, θα πάρεις κοκατιλάκι μικρό και ήμερο, και αν έχεις χρόνο θα το ταίσεις και εσύ λιγάκι!!!
Εγώ θα πρότεινα κοριτσάκι, δε θα χαρείς τα σφυρίγματα τα τρελά αλλά δεν κάνει ακροβασίες σε φωτιστικά κλπ κλπ και είναι απίιιιιιιιιστευτα χαδιάρικα!!!
Κ άμα θες, θα έχω και τα μάτια μου ανοιχτά ό,τι και όπου βρω, αν βρω κάτι καλό και δε σου βρουν τα παιδιά , να σου πω!!!
*

----------


## ria

γιαννακη μου εισαι τοσο καλοςςςςςςςς!!!!!!! και γω κοπελιτσα θελω..δεν με νοιαζουν χρωματα και σφυριγματα..θελω να ειναι χαδιαρικο μονο...τωρα για το ταισμα δεν με εμπιστευομαι ιδιαιτερα φοβαμαι μην κανω καμια βλακεια..εδω με τα καναρινακια που υποτιθεται εχω περισσοτερη εμπειρια και τρεμει το φιλοκαρδι μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

δηλαδη, πανε τα Gordon??? και Cut throat??? 
Σοβατεψου!  :Fighting0029: Θες και παπαγαλακι τωρα! )))
Οταν θα γεννησει η Roxy θα παρεις μωρακι ))) Τωρα παρε κι άλλα παραδεισια!!! χα-χα-χα!
 :Party0028:

----------


## ria

> δηλαδη, πανε τα Gordon??? και Cut throat??? 
> Σοβατεψου! Θες και παπαγαλακι τωρα! )))
> Οταν θα γεννησει η Roxy θα παρεις μωρακι ))) Τωρα παρε κι άλλα παραδεισια!!! χα-χα-χα!


ε μην αλλαξουμε και τελειως συνηθειες ..ειπαμε τα cut throat πες οτι τα πηραμε...κοκατιλακι θα βρεθει που θα παει :Character0051:  snowy η ροξυ περιμενει ξυπνα θελουμε τσουλουφομωρα λεμε

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω που ειμουνα αναμεσα σε κοκατιλ και ρινγκνεκ, επελεξα κοκατιλ λογο του οτι δεν φωναζουν πολυ!
Αντε με το καλο να βγουν απο το αυγο και τα δικα μου γιατι με βλεπω στο τελος να τα περνω να τα κλωσσισω εγω!!!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Ριάκι με το καλό να γίνεις κι εσύ κοκατιλομανούλα! Αγοράκι μωράκι να πάρεις κι αν μπορείς τάισε το και λίγο! Από προσωπική μου [είρα, μπορεί κι ένα αγοράκι να είναι πολύυυυυ χαδιάρικοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

> Ριάκι με το καλό να γίνεις κι εσύ κοκατιλομανούλα! Αγοράκι μωράκι να πάρεις κι αν μπορείς τάισε το και λίγο! Από προσωπική μου [είρα, μπορεί κι ένα αγοράκι να είναι πολύυυυυ χαδιάρικοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ειδα ζωντανα ενα αγορακι να λιωνει για χαδια..και ζηλευωωωωωωωωωωωω...αλλα που θα παει σε λιγο καιρο θα εχουμε και μεις τσουλουφι  !!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Κι εγώ αγόρι λέωωωωωωω ....θα έχεις ένα άντρα αποκλειστικά δικό σου !!!!!!
Δεν είναι ένα κίνητρο αυτό????  :Anim 59:

----------


## ria

αααα!!!!!..εγω λεω να κανουμε μια συσκεψη τωρα που θα ερθεις και συ αθηνα με θεμα  ''τι φυλο τσουλουφομωρο να παρω'' το χρωμα το βρηκαμε στην συναντηση της κυριακης!!!!

*cinnamonaki*

----------


## paulos

> εδω και αρκετο καιρο σκεφτομαι για εναν παπαγαλο..θελω πρωτα λοιπον την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας για να καταληξω αναμεσα στα 2 ειδη που μου εχουν κλεψει την καρδια...θα αλλαξουμε συντομα σπιτι και αν καταφερουμε να κλεισουμε αυτο που ειδαμε σημερα..μιας και μονο το μπαλκονι χωραει ολοκληρο εκτροφειο ..35τ.μοποτε ενας παπαγαλακος θα μας αρεσε πολυ μιας και ο χωρος ειναι αυτος που μας δεσμευει προς το παρον...τα 2 ειδη που με ελκυουν περισσοτερο ειναι τα κοκατιλακια μιας και οι περισσοτεροι φιλοι μου απο δω διαθετουν (και οχι μονο ενα)και μου κανουν εμμεσα μια πλυση εγκεφαλουχαχα....και οι ροζελες με τα υπεροχα χρωματα και τον πιο ανεξαρτητο χαρακτηρα....δεν ειναι ακομη σιγουρο βεβαια αν θα τα καταφερουμε να αποκτησουμε καποιο απο τα παραπανω αλλα δεν βλαπτει να μαθω καποιες επιπλεον πληροφοριες για το καθενα ξεχωριστα μιας και παει πολυ καιρος απο τοτε που ειχα παπαγαλακια...


 ρια κοκατιλ να παρεις...

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θα ελεγα κοριτσακι γιατι ειναι πιο ησυχα σχετικα!!! εγω τρια εχω και δεν ακουω την φωνουλα τους αν δεν τα βγαλω εξω....

αλλα και τ κοκατιλακια του Βαγγελη τα αγορακια τα λατρεψα και γκουσταρ και Λασερ!!! φοβερο να σου σφυριζουν και να σου κανουν κολπακια!!! οπως και ο Νταρκυ!

----------


## zack27

αγορι εννοειται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## ria

παιδακια δεν ξερω ..με εχετε μπερδεψει..ζαχο παιδι μου εσυ κοριτσι δεν ελεγες να παρω προχθες??? ή ο Γιαννης ηταν...?? :Confused0006: 
εγω θελω να ειναι χαδιαρικο το μικρακι..το σφυριγμα δεν με νοιαζει τοσο..ειδα χθες ποσο ησυχος ηταν ο βαγγελακος και τρελαθηκα..την ιδια συμπεριφορα εχει ομως και η χοντρουλα μου λεει η νικολ..αρα ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου και οχι τοσο του φυλου..

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω αγορακι λεω.....

----------


## zack27

οτι θες και οτι σου κανει το κλικ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

εγω δεν ειπα κοριτσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

ο γιαννης το ειπε μαλλον..εγω ειπα κοριτσακι επειδη δεν κελαηδα ιδιαιτερα..λογω φασαριας περισσοτερο..θα δειξει ομως εχω χρονο ακομη μεχρι να το αποφασισω!!!!!

μια συσκεψη θα την κανουμε ομως ...

----------


## zack27

εννοειται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χαχα ετσι θα σε αφησουμε??!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Ο κανόνας είναι ότι τα κορίτσια είναι πιο χαδιάρικα και καλόβολα!!! Χάνεις σε σφύριγμα (εξάλλου έχεις καναρίνια ) αλλά κερδίζεις σε γούτσου!!!!
Και μην κοιτάς της Καρολίνας, είναι κινέζικο το τσουλούφι, μετά από λίγα χλμ (μήνες) θα χαλάσει και θα αγριέψει   

Είδες τι γλυκά ματάκια σου έκανε η Λίλι μου;;; Cinnamonaki κοριτσάκι!!!

Αν έχεις περιθώριο επιλογής, θα πάρεις όποιο σου κάνει κλικ... έτσι κ αλλιώς με τα ζωάκια είναι σαν τις γυναίκες, πάντα αυτά μας διαλέγουν, όχι εμείς!!!*  ::

----------


## zack27

αυτα που λες αγορινο δεν ισχυουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ο κανονας μαλλον καπου χανει!!!!!!!!!!!! χεχε

----------


## demis

Kι εγω ετσι εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι τα θυλικα πιο χαδιαρικα! κι εγω εχω ψυθει για θυλικο  μιας κι εγω ειμαι μελλοντικος κοκατιλομπαμπας!!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Μην κρίνεις από την δικιά μου... δεν είναι ταισμένη χέρι όπως έπρεπε...
αρσενικοπατέρα... χαχαχα

Σημασία έχει να βρει το μικρό που θα της κάνει κλικ 
*

----------


## ria

δεν με νοιαζει το σφυριγμα μονο το *ΓΟΥΤΣΟΥ*...την αλλη φορα ζαχο να φερεις και συ τα μωρα σου να εχω επιλογες να διαλεξω ... :Love0001: χαχαχα

----------


## nuntius

*Ωχ, Ζάχοοο, Καρολίιινααααα, αυτή θέλει έτοιμο τσουλούφι ρεεεε.. αντικλεπτικά στα κλουβιά τώωωωρααααα!!!

*

----------


## zack27

ειπαμε θα ερθετε επισκεψη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!
να τα δειτε απο κοντα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχα
και θα δεις τι εννοωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!

Γιαννη εννοειται και γω αυτο ειπα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

εγω οτι μου λετε κανω...πως θα επιλεξω ζαχουλη?????  ο αλλος χθες μου ειχε δεσει με το harness το λιλακι και να θες να το κλεψεις μπορεις???????

----------


## nuntius

*χαχαχαχα... οι γαλανομάτες είναι πολύ απλοχέρες...σας ξέρω εγωωωωώ!!! 
*

----------


## zack27

απο τα δικα μας θα επιλεξεις???? χαχαχα

----------


## ria

εεεεμμ που θα βρω αλλου τετοια ποικιλια????????

----------


## zack27

ωραια εισαι εσυ!!!!! χαχα

εγω ενημερωτικα εγω λουκετα στα κλουβια μου !!!!! χαχαχα

----------


## ria

χαχαχα!!!!! κοιτα επειδη ειμαι καλο κοριτσι θα σας αφησω τα τσουλουφια σας..παρολο που εχω ενα γνωστο κλειδαρα προς ν.σμυρνη..θα κανω υπομονη κανα 2 μηνες και θα παρω το δικο μου βρε..θα παρω και κανα εφεδρικο λουκετακι γιατι λετε για μενα αλλα σας ξερω και σας σουπιες...μολις δειτε το cinnamonaki μου ...

----------


## zack27

χαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!καταλαβαμε το στοχο σου κοπελια!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χεχε

μμμμμμ εμεις δε κανουμε τετοια!!! σου δινουμε 2 επιλογες η μας το δινεις η στο παιρνουμε!!!
αχαχα

----------


## ria

βλεπω..δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες!!!!!! :Fighting0013:

----------


## nuntius

*Κοίτα, υπάρχει και η επιλογή να σου πάρουμε και το κλουβί ολόκληρο... 3 κουτάκια λοιπόν...διαλέγεις... δημοκρατικά και φιλελεύθερα... 
*

----------


## vagelis76

Γιατί βρε το αγόρι μου δεν είναι Γούτσου γούτσου??????Μη βλέπεις που δε το βάζω ...φοβάμαι τα φθονερά ματάκια τα και τα μακρυά χεράκια σας.... :Party0048: 




Και να επιστρέψουμε στη πραγματικότητα...αν πάρεις μωρό ίσως να μη είσαι σίγουρη για το φύλο του ...μέχρι να στο αποδείξει το ίδιο,οπότε δώρον άδωρον αυτά που λέμε φιλενάδα !!!!

----------


## ria

αυτο δεν ειναι απλα γουτσου,γουτσου..αυτο ειναι με πηρε ο υπνος και εγειρα....μικρακι θα παρω οποτε μαλλον το φυλο θα ειναι kinder εκπληξη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μας βγηκε και το ονομα οτι ειμαστε βουτηχρες..με αυτους που εμπλεξα...τσ τσ τσ τσ...

----------


## nuntius

*Πέραν της πλάκας, ό,τι και αν πάρεις, αν είναι μικράκι (μιας και ξέρεις ήδη από ζιζάνια φτερωτά) θα βγει τρομερό... οπότε το φύλο μάλλον πιο πολύ σε θέμα σκανταλιάς και σφυριγμάτων θα σε επηρεάσει, τίποτα άλλο!!!! Κ σιναμονάκι ε

Κούκλαρος ο Γκούσταρ, αυχενικό ο μικρός, αρθρίτιδα ο πατέρας χαχαχαχαχα
*

----------

